# Slopemaster for patches and slopes?



## Pezking7p (May 23, 2020)

I aerated and overseeded with GCI TTTF 12 days ago, primarily to thicken up what I have, fill in some dead spots, and especially fill in the slopes of my ditch.

I have pretty good germination in most areas, but there are a few dead spots that just didn't take (I had a gully washer the day after seeding, obviously), and the slopes also have not filled in as much as I would like.

I would like to go back this weekend and seed the slopes again, and patch some dead spots. I just learned/heard about slopemaster and I see that it is easy to buy and not super expensive.

1). Is it worthwhile to use the slopemaster on my slopes along with some new seed? Is there a recommended way to use this stuff? Seed first then spread slopemaster? Mix them together and spread?

2). Can I mix up some slopemaster and seed together in a bucket and spread that in the areas that need patching? Is there a better mix to use for this besides slopemaster? I'm trying to come up with something that will help hold the seed down and also help with moisture in those areas.

Typical dead patches as well as a slope in question:



Cheers.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

@Pezking7p I used SlopeMaster on bare and thin spots and it's doing the job nicely. The only areas were I used SlopeMasrter (or a similar product with tackifier) they were the most successful spots. Some will wash away in major storms but the majority will stay put (unlike peat moss, which I'm just done with).

I didn't do anything fancy in terms of mixing. I just sprinkled the seed and then cast the slope master over it, being careful not to carpet it, not leave plenty of space for sunlight and growth. I rate the product, even though I'm not a big Pennington fan.


----------



## halby (Jun 8, 2020)

AndyS said:


> @Pezking7p I used SlopeMaster on bare and thin spots and it's doing the job nicely. The only areas were I used SlopeMasrter (or a similar product with tackifier) they were the most successful spots. Some will wash away in major storms but the majority will stay put (unlike peat moss, which I'm just done with).
> 
> I didn't do anything fancy in terms of mixing. I just sprinkled the seed and then cast the slope master over it, being careful not to carpet it, not leave plenty of space for sunlight and growth. I rate the product, even though I'm not a big Pennington fan.


Curious why you don't like peat moss? I'm using slopemaster on my backyard Reno with a light layer of peat moss. I love the slope master so far, it's about 1k X's easier to work with than peat moss


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

i have both and i can say peat moss works better in just about every situation... i tend to use my slopemaster more on hilly areas where peat moss may get washed out w/ rain


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

halby said:


> Curious why you don't like peat moss? I'm using slopemaster on my backyard Reno with a light layer of peat moss. I love the slope master so far, it's about 1k X's easier to work with than peat moss


This opinion is probably at odds with most on this forum, but after working with peat moss on a few separate occasions (in the spring with a peat moss spreader and maybe 30 bags of peat moss) I consider it a complete waste of time. I'd put it alongside core aeration as a step I won't go through ever again when seeding.

Why? It's expensive for a large area. It's messy, especially where you get lake shore breezes like I do. It covers seed perfectly for about 5 minutes until the first storm, at which point it perfectly covers the sidewalk. It has no ability to keep seed in place... when the rains come they're both gone.

From this point on I'll always use a slit seeder for seed-to-soil contact and use something like SlopeMaster only for those troublesome areas that typically need overseeded, at which point the seed is above ground and does need help staying in place.


----------



## halby (Jun 8, 2020)

AndyS said:


> halby said:
> 
> 
> > Curious why you don't like peat moss? I'm using slopemaster on my backyard Reno with a light layer of peat moss. I love the slope master so far, it's about 1k X's easier to work with than peat moss
> ...


Yeah it's not pleasant to work with. I think your points are totally valid. Believe it or not grass actually has grown in this world without peat moss lol


----------



## Pezking7p (May 23, 2020)

Picked up two bags of slope master today.

Almost accidentally bought the stuff that they pre-load with clover seed. That would have been ugly. Good thing I read labels.

Cheers.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

AndyS said:


> halby said:
> 
> 
> > Curious why you don't like peat moss? I'm using slopemaster on my backyard Reno with a light layer of peat moss. I love the slope master so far, it's about 1k X's easier to work with than peat moss
> ...


I second that. I used dethacher and the lines it drew caught some seed. That seed is doing the best


----------



## halby (Jun 8, 2020)

Slopemaster just saved me from my third washout




This is this morning, day 7 from completing the full Reno, had to completely reseed on day 2. Got another storm last night. Everything stayed in tact


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

@halby Those are fantastic results - congrats!

@samzone7a I actually used my Greenworks dethatcher as a follow-up on bare areas... Those mini furrrows the dethatchers create are invaluable. That little machine was the best hundred bucks I've ever spent on lawn care


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

AndyS said:


> @halby Those are fantastic results - congrats!
> 
> @samzone7a I actually used my Greenworks dethatcher as a follow-up on bare areas... Those mini furrrows the dethatchers create are invaluable. That little machine was the best hundred bucks I've ever spent on lawn care


agree... but with mine... not sure if i will be able to use the dethacher. i have waves like 3-4in apart... so using a dethacher would likely lead to new seedlings getting destroyed.

I'm thinking for smaller spots just make sure i put enough seeds and stop. anything greater than 6in .... i'll use a screwdriver or rake to create ridges and drop the seed


----------



## Grass in Mass (Sep 19, 2021)

I have a slope coming from the back of my lawn going up into woods. If I plant slopemaster on this will it try to spread into my lawn? I have landscape edge along the whole bottom where it meets the slope. I need something to hold the soil in place since it is eroding a bit into the lawn. I also want something that I don't need to mow or worry about.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

I'd like to try this Slopemaster with a small sloped area as peat moss hasn't helped. But before I do, does anyone know what's in it? Lowe's sells it in my area but it's not on the Pennington website.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

The standard stuff is just a granular tackifier that you spread and once you water it, it will stick together and hold the soil/seed in place until it slowly breaks down.

Pennington also sells Slopemaster seed mixture, which I believe is white clover.


----------

